
Angry iPhone Owners Twitition for Lower 3G S Upgrade Prices - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2009/06/09/iphone-twitter-petitions/
======
brk
A) Online petitions are generally worthless

B) Twitter and twit-[foo] words are becoming beyond fucking annoying

C) This is no different than when Palm Treo's were hot and people who bought
Treo 600's were upset that they had to pay to get a Treo 650 if they weren't
eligible for an upgrade. In the US, most mobile phones are subsidized and
there is a pretty basic understanding that you either pay a huge upfront fee,
or signup for a two-year (or sometimes split the different with a 1-year)
contract to lower the price.

------
gregking
It'd be nice to sign another two year contract for the subsidized price. I am
interested to see the new componets and actual processor speed of the new
device. I also want Nike+ so I may be willing to put down the additional money
but I definitley don't want too.

